# Need help with seasoning a new Masterbuilt electric smoker



## joerobusto (Nov 22, 2016)

Just purchased a new Masterbuilt smoker and need to know if I should spray oil on the entire inside including water bowl and drip pan before starting the seasoning process.  You Tube video from Masterbuilt does not mention using oil.  Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2016)

You don't need to use oil in a MES.

It's stainless inside.

Oil is needed on smokers that are made of rolled steel that can rust.

Just fire it up with some wood chips to burn off any manufacturing oils that may be in there.

Al


----------



## joerobusto (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the information - can't wait to get it going.


----------



## gary s (Dec 1, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a cool crisp day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great              people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*        Gary*


----------

